# Applet für Relativbewegung



## Maxjansens (26. Jul 2008)

hi ich beschäftige mich gerade damit, irgendetwas, was so aussieht wie den folgenden link zu programmieren, vielleicht hat der ein oder andere von euch noch ein paar tips


http://www.schulphysik.de/java/physlet/applets/relativ2.html


meine fragen wo ich definitiv hake sind:
a) wie bekomme ich die uhr da oben links hin
b) wie macht man ein hintergrundbild?

ps, fals wer den code von sonem applet hat...ich bin nicht abgeneigt und zeige mich auch erkenntlich
lg


----------



## L-ectron-X (27. Jul 2008)

Beide Fragen kannst du dir mit Nutzung der Forumsuche beantworten.


----------



## Guest (27. Jul 2008)

ich hab da aber nichts gefunden, wäre nett, wenn du mir die links hier posten würdest schomal danke dafür


----------



## L-ectron-X (27. Jul 2008)

Eine Digitaluhr im Applet gibts hier: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=5115&highlight=applet+digitaluhr
Um eine Stoppuhr zu schreiben musst du die Differenz aus Momentanzeit und Startzeit bilden.

Ein Hintergrundbild im Applet behandeln diese Threads: http://www.java-forum.org/de/suche=Applet Hintergrundbild


----------



## Gast (29. Jul 2008)

kannst du mir mit dem hintergrund nochmal auf die sprünge helfen irgendwie zeigt er das bild nicht an, wie und wo muss ich das bild abspeichern?!


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Jul 2008)

Jedenfalls nicht auf deinem Rechner, sonst brauchst du gesonderte Rechte und macht auch sonst nicht viel Sinn.
Was geht denn nicht? Guck mal in die Java-Console, was dort ausgegeben wird.


----------



## Gast (30. Jul 2008)

nein also ich will ein bild als hintergrund foto in einem applet einbauen
und auch noch ein weiteres foto als einen gegenstand, aber er zeigt die irgendwie beide nicht an


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Jul 2008)

Dann zeig mal deinen Code, hellsehen können wir hier nicht.


----------



## Gast (30. Jul 2008)

```
package bewegtesschiff;

import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.image.BufferedImage;

public class FrameBewegtesSchiff extends java.awt.Frame
{

  /** Creates new form FrameBewegtesSchiff */
  public FrameBewegtesSchiff()
  {
    initComponents();
    setSize(800, 600);
  }

    // <editor-fold defaultstate="collapsed" desc="Generated Code">
    private void initComponents() {

        bLaden = new javax.swing.JButton();

        setBounds(new java.awt.Rectangle(0, 0, 800, 600));
        addWindowListener(new java.awt.event.WindowAdapter() {
            public void windowClosing(java.awt.event.WindowEvent evt) {
                exitForm(evt);
            }
        });
        setLayout(null);

        bLaden.setText("Bild laden");
        bLaden.setRequestFocusEnabled(false);
        bLaden.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
            public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {
                bLadenActionPerformed(evt);
            }
        });
        add(bLaden);
        bLaden.setBounds(140, 110, 90, 23);

        pack();
    }// </editor-fold>

  /** Exit the Application */
    private void exitForm(java.awt.event.WindowEvent evt) {                          
      System.exit(0);
    }                         

private void bLadenActionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {                                       
  //FileChoose erzeugen und initialisieren 
  JFileChooser fs = new JFileChooser();
  fs.setVisible(true);
  fs.showOpenDialog(this);
  //Dateinamen merken
  String dateiname = fs.getSelectedFile().getPath();
  //Bilder laden
  bild = getToolkit().getImage(dateiname);
  fs = new JFileChooser();
  fs.setVisible(true);
  fs.showOpenDialog(this);
  dateiname = fs.getSelectedFile().getPath();
  schiff = getToolkit().getImage(dateiname);
  ladevorgangLaeuft = true;
  repaint();

}                                      

Image bild = null, schiff = null;
int breite,hoehe;
boolean ladevorgangLaeuft = false;
int schiffBei = 30;

public void update(Graphics g)
{
  paint(g);
}

  public void paint(Graphics g)
  {
    if (bild != null )
    {
      g.drawImage(bild, 0, 80, getWidth(), getHeight()-80, this);
      breite = bild.getWidth(this);
      hoehe = bild.getHeight(this);
      ladevorgangLaeuft = false;
    } 
    else if (ladevorgangLaeuft) repaint();
    g.drawImage(schiff, schiffBei, 236, 50, 50, this);
    schiffBei++;
    pause(400);
    repaint();
   }
  
public void pause(int n)
{
  try
  {
    Thread.sleep(n);
  }
  catch(InterruptedException e){}
}
   
    public static void main(String args[]) {
        java.awt.EventQueue.invokeLater(new Runnable() {
            public void run() {
                new FrameBewegtesSchiff().setVisible(true);
            }
        });
    }
```


----------



## Gast (30. Jul 2008)

das problem ist, das ich das hier noch mit nem frame habe und das nun als applet machen möchte, weiss aber net ob das da genauso geht?!


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Jul 2008)

Wenn du ein Applet schreiben willst, warum postest du hier jetzt eine Applikation?
Das Laden von Bildern in Applets wird bspw. nicht mit dem Toolkit gemacht. Ansonsten gibt es nicht sooo große Unterschiede.


----------



## Gast (30. Jul 2008)

weil wir das bisher nur so gemacht haben, aber nun soll ich das in nem applet machen, hab dich in icq angeschreiben, wäre nett wenn wir das da klären können


----------

